# Parker innovations



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2004)

Greetings kenpoists, I respectfully request a history lesson, if possible, or, more of an evolutionary lesson. Could anyone out here speak about experiences that they had with GM Parker where he spoke about his training with Professor Chow, demonstrating techniques he learned originally, and the changes that he made?
Much Respect To You all!


Moderators, or anyone, if possible could you pass on this question to the Kenpo Seniors, if no one can answer it. Thanks!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2004)

Well one change that has been made is the addition of checks. Dalayed Sword, for instance was originaly performed with the left hand cocked at the hip, eventualy he added some basic strike high check low stuff to the techniques. In fact Mr. Parker really developed some great ideas about checking. I was at a seminar and a senior Black Belt announced the he added the checks as a favor to the students and that Mr. Parker really didn't need them. I disagree, I think that he added the checks because he thought it was a good idea. 
Sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 27, 2004)

I would agree, Kenpo and Mr. Parker's beginnings came up in some serious street fighting situations. I would say he added them because they were needed, from a realistic point of view (surprisingly, Professor chow, I feel, should have figured that out,since he came up from the streets also). Also, I found out many years ago about the chambering as well working with "kung fu" practitioners, who would always (and easily) trap the hand, in it's chambered position, tie you up , and finish.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 27, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I would agree, Kenpo and Mr. Parker's beginnings came up in some serious street fighting situations. I would say he added them because they were needed, from a realistic point of view (surprisingly, Professor chow, I feel, should have figured that out,since he came up from the streets also).


Don't sell Prof. Chow short.  Into his 60s and 70's he still moved better then many 20 and 30 year olds.  Check out this video:  http://kajukenboinfo.com/professor_chow.html


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you for that link! I can see where all of the students of his got the speed that kenpo is known for. Interesting too that on the clip, he seems to not block and strike, but, rather, the strike to the head flows into the block of the punch, in one movement. I can see why they called him thunderbolt! May he R.I.P.!

Is that the only video of him demonstrating? As my question shows, I'd love to keep comparing the systems. Much thanks, and respect to you!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 28, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Well one change that has been made is the addition of checks. Dalayed Sword, for instance was originaly performed with the left hand cocked at the hip, eventualy he added some basic strike high check low stuff to the techniques. In fact Mr. Parker really developed some great ideas about checking. I was at a seminar and a senior Black Belt announced the he added the checks as a favor to the students and that Mr. Parker really didn't need them. I disagree, I think that he added the checks because he thought it was a good idea.
> Sean


 Does this mean that the kenpo Professor Chow taught, originally didn't have checks, but, rather the traditional stike and chamber method top the techniques?

Also, are the self defense tech's taught in EPAK the same as in Chow's system, just different were Parker's additions?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Does this mean that the kenpo Professor Chow taught, originally didn't have checks, but, rather the traditional stike and chamber method top the techniques?
> 
> Also, are the self defense tech's taught in EPAK the same as in Chow's system, just different were Parker's additions?


I can't say for sure, but Mr. Parker Moved away from the okinawan/ japanese hardstyle stuff that was permiating Hawaii, and began to embrace the internal arts. However, the original idea of "Delayed Sword" was to simply defend with the strong hand foward, and that, from what I have read,  is a chinese method. I think it just a case of trying to make a pattern more realistic and usefull than what was originaly shown to him. It doesn't mean his teachers didn't check, it means that particular exercise did not contain a check. Delayed Sword, as with any technique, has a lot that can be focused on. When you teach it to a beginner, the check is secondary to the actions of your right hand. With the "one lesson at a time" thing in mind, placing the inactive hand at a poiint of reference for striking is not the end of the world.
Sean


----------

